# Velocities of less-expensive defensive loads from Walmart - .40 S&W



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Walmart bargain defensive ammunition, .40 S&W caliber, velocity results.

Ammunition was fired in an unmodified Glock model 22 with a 4.5-inch barrel.










----------------------------------------

Remington UMC 100 round Value Pack (two 50-round trays, double-stacked in one box), 180 grain JHP, box code L40SW2B:

Shot # - velocity 
1 - 987 FPS
2 - 983
3 - 992
4 - 982
5 - 998
6 - 986
7 - 980
8 - 990
9 - 999
10 - 975

Average velocity - 987 FPS
389 Ft/Lbs kinetic energy

----------------------------------------

Winchester USA Personal Protection .40 S&W 180 grain JHP, box code USA40JHP:

1 - 988 FPS
2 - 1008
3 - 1002
4 - 995
5 - 1002
6 - 990
7 - 995
8 - 975
9 - 988
10 - 997

Average velocity - 994 FPS
395 Ft/Lbs kinetic energy

----------------------------------------

Federal Ammunition .40 S&W 135 grain JHP, box code XM40HA:

1 - 1232
2 - 1222
3 - 1239
4 - 1272
5 - 1248
6 - 1242
7 - 1232
8 - 1282
9 - 1249
10 - 1253

Average velocity - 1247 FPS
466 Ft/Lbs kinetic energy


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for sharing. I like a little less in .40 to better control the recoil, especially on follow up shots. I seem to shoot best (in G27) with Gold Sabers and Win. Ranger subsonic when it comes to .40 S&W.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow. That is a good advertisement for Federal ammo.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Bisley said:


> Wow. That is a good advertisement for Federal ammo.


Why say that? The Feds are using a 135 gr slug...whereas the other 2 are using 180 gr slugs..??? Nothing surprising to me at least???


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Interesting .....thanks for the info. 

RCG


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good report. I have stuck with Speer Gold Dots for a number of years because they have worked well in everything I have shot them in. All my bottom feeders from .380 to .45ACP have never choked on one yet. I have shot enough over time to know the accuracy of them and I feel secure in my choice. :smt023


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Sully2 said:


> Why say that? The Feds are using a 135 gr slug...whereas the other 2 are using 180 gr slugs..??? Nothing surprising to me at least???


Pardon the hell out of me. I didn't notice the different weight bullets.

I made the assumption that he was doing a comparison between different brands of similar cheap ammo.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Bisley said:


> Pardon the hell out of me. I didn't notice the different weight bullets.
> 
> I made the assumption that he was doing a comparison between different brands of similar cheap ammo.


I almost posted the same thing, but went back to look thinking they were +P or something. It took me a moment to notice why there was such a difference. Heck, I should have caught it right off since I reload, and didn't.


----------

